

AudioKit: Open-source audio synthesis, processing, and analysis platform - adamnemecek
http://audiokit.io/

======
cannam
Looks like a very nice project. I've only glanced at the pages so far but it
looks like you've really been putting good work into the packaging and
documentation, which is refreshing.

It might have been useful to learn a little sooner that this is a Csound
wrapper. I can understand your reasons for not advertising it as such, but I
think there is a genuine utility for your users in knowing that the library
they choose for iOS/OSX development has a structural analogue on any other
platform they may ever want to write for.

~~~
qewrffewqwfqew
> It might have been useful to learn a little sooner that this is _only for
> mac_.

For the rest of us.

------
AceJohnny2
See also: "Essentia is an open-source C++ library for audio analysis and
audio-based music information retrieval released under the Affero GPLv3
license (also available under proprietary license upon request). It contains
an extensive collection of reusable algorithms which implement audio
input/output functionality, standard digital signal processing blocks,
statistical characterization of data, and a large set of spectral, temporal,
tonal and high-level music descriptors. In addition, Essentia can be
complemented with Gaia, a C++ library with python bindings which implement
similarity measures and classiﬁcations on the results of audio analysis, and
generate classiﬁcation models that Essentia can use to compute high-level
description of music (same license terms apply)."

[http://essentia.upf.edu/](http://essentia.upf.edu/)

(which I discovered from the game Crypt of the Necrodancer which uses it to do
(at least?) beat detection for your custom music)

------
kastnerkyle
If anyone is interested in playing with this kind of stuff in Python, I have
been doing a lot of work in simple gist for LPC coding and synthesis, as well
as sinewave synthesis. No musical synthesizers yet (focused on voice) but many
of the ideas are similar. It might even work on music (I haven't tried).

[https://gist.github.com/kastnerkyle/1450aa7f39c3369742b3](https://gist.github.com/kastnerkyle/1450aa7f39c3369742b3)

This looks really cool and clean! Nice documentation. I will definitely look
at this if/when I start the next iOS project.

------
akst
Semi relevant, but could anyone recommend any decent javascript libraries for
audio analysis and synthesis?

~~~
diydsp
analysis, features:
[https://github.com/hughrawlinson/meyda](https://github.com/hughrawlinson/meyda)
analysis,
metadata:[http://developer.echonest.com/](http://developer.echonest.com/)
synthesis:
[https://github.com/TONEnoTONE/Tone.js/](https://github.com/TONEnoTONE/Tone.js/)
General signal processing:
[https://github.com/corbanbrook/dsp.js/](https://github.com/corbanbrook/dsp.js/)

------
diydsp
Website looks great and basing it on CSound is a solid choice. Some people may
think of it as "old," but really CSound has 1,000s of hours on it over several
decades. I'm looking forward to seeing where this goes!

------
hellbanner
Has anyone compared to [https://github.com/kstenerud/ObjectAL-for-
iPhone](https://github.com/kstenerud/ObjectAL-for-iPhone) ? "Mac & Audio
Development, minus the headache"

------
napolux
Can anyone of you point me to something that can make me detect a CLAP? :D

------
melloclello
Looks cool, is there going to be a CocoaPod?

~~~
aure
Yeah, that is in the works.

~~~
melloclello
Nice!

